# WHICH desperate housewives character are YOU??



## mrsdivajen (Mar 16, 2005)

I hate to say it...I'm morel like Lynette these days...w/ a baby and all, I'm so frazzled...too bad he's to young to take ADD meds! LOL, I'd be downing them!!

Back in the day, I was definitely Gabrielle...no more!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations! You are Gabrielle Solis, the ex-model with everything she's every wanted a rich husband, a big house and John, the 17-year-old gardener

lol here go take this quiz and see who you REALLY are..i guess i am  Gabrielle!..(YESS!) hehe..silly quizes


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 16, 2005)

im gabrielle


----------



## Elorien (Mar 16, 2005)

Cool.. she's evil and I want her hair color


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 17, 2005)

Im Lynette...doesnt suprise me. lol

Elorien I dont think bree is evil...just obsessively anal retentive.


----------



## Elorien (Mar 17, 2005)

I meant evil in a cool way, hehe (she is my favorite character).. but she did tell her husband she was glad he lived and still loved her so she could make him suffer


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm Gabrielle...... except for I don't cheat on my husband, and we're not super-wealthy!! LOL

But, kids are definitly not on my priority list, and I love the beauty industry! Fashion, makeup, etc...


----------



## Sanne (Mar 17, 2005)

WTF?!?!?! 

I the girl who doesn't even (wanna) know how the washing machine works, is supposed to be bree?!? the girl who doesn't want to close the backyard door when we are argueing, because she doesn't care about what the neighbours think? stupid! 

I am evil though...


----------



## Elorien (Mar 17, 2005)

Sanne, I checked off that I have better things to do than housework and I still got Bree. Huh... oh well


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 17, 2005)

Its says I'm Gabrielle but I won't go sleeping with the yard boy!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elorien* 
_I meant evil in a cool way, hehe (she is my favorite character).. but she did tell her husband she was glad he lived and still loved her so she could make him suffer  _

 
heh yeah, i think thats just vindictive. I love her character...Shes so relateable and over the top, how I think a lot of wives want to be but are scared to .. I think the chick that cut off her husbands penis and threw it out the window (Lorena Bobbitt I think her name was) was evil lol...


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks Like the shoe fits!  except for the divorced part


----------



## Sanne (Mar 17, 2005)

I love tari Hatcher, I was such a big superman fan!!! she's so pretty!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 17, 2005)

It says that I am Susan. I am not divorced and I dont even have kids yet. Thanks


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 17, 2005)

It says I'm Susan, but I'm not divorced lol! I do have kids, though


----------



## elan (Mar 17, 2005)

It says I'm Gabrielle.  Fine with me


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2005)

well, it says i'm lynette tho i don't have kids yet!


----------



## Elorien (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I love tari Hatcher, I was such a big superman fan!!! she's so pretty!_

 
I thought I was the only one who used to watch that show


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 18, 2005)

i think im like lynette with kids and all !


----------

